# Fortune from an escapee!



## Dawson Mice (Oct 3, 2008)

I had an escapee when trying to take photos of a litter of mice today.

Luckily the rooms pretty much mouse proof so its just a case of cornering and catching the little madam but I turned around to check the others and this is what i saw










Such a sweet pic, all in light dark light dark too bless them. At least the others were behaving themselves!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 3, 2008)

What an absolutely fantastic pic!!! My mice never behave themselves like that (more like the escapee) :lol:


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

awwww sarah thats beautiful! are they agoutis and chins? or is that other colour silver agouti, or something else? 

fantastic photo sarah!

vi xx


----------



## Dawson Mice (Oct 3, 2008)

These are 4 from a chin x tan (agouti tan) crossed back to chinchilla again.

Im guessing theyre just different shades of agouti fox, the lighter ones arent like my normal chinchillas colour.


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Aww wow how delish do they look!


----------

